# Trail Camera Opinions



## ScopinYotes

Hey guys, just wondering what you all have for trail cameras and what you thought of them. I'm looking to buy an affordable, but good quality trail cam. Just wanted to hear some different opinions. Thanks


----------



## bones44

I have a Wildgame Innovations 8.0 IR I believe.100 bucks. Takes beautiful pictures.


----------



## ScopinYotes

That's not a bad price at all. I might have to check that one out. Thanks!


----------



## WarYote

Well i have several trail cameras now, and have owned many in the last couple years of bowhunting. My biggest passion of all is bow hunting for whitetail. I worked at a sporting goods shop here in WI as an archery technician and if we werent selling bows, we were selling trail cameras. Now while working at a sporting goods shop we used to test all the cameras so we could then tell people about each one in specifics, our likes and dislikes, etc. With the end of the year clearance plus employee discounts, i found my self owning well over 30 trail cameras. Alot of them i have sold because i didnt like the quality, trigger speed, flash/ir, etc.

I now own 4 reconyx hc600, 10 bushnell trophy cams, 2 moultrie m80, and 1 moultrie i45ir. 17 cameras, I know that sounds ridiculous, but when you get them for 70-85% off, youd buy many of them too. Anyway to my point, i owned many cameras before these. The first cameras i owned were wildgame inn. cameras, and i returned them all to the store. This was about 4 years ago and i had nothing but problems. They would work, then stop working, id set them up and walk by them, and they wouldnt take pictures blah blah. So since them i havent touched them.

Next i bought every single moultrie i45ir we had in store. They were originally 250$ so i figured they had to be good. So i used them a whole season and they seemed to work great.....until a few of them started going on a time lapse mode. The only problem....they dont have time lapse on these cameras. (time lapse means it takes a pick every hour, on the hour, every day, all day.) So i called moultrie, and they kept telling me its impossible because they dont have a time lapse mode. So i then emailed them the pics and they said they would get back to me within a week. Week goes by and nothing, so i sold all the cameras on criagslist. I ended up making much more than i originally paid so i went to see what the next best thing was.

BUSHNELL, thats what everyone said. So i bought 10 of them, got about 200$ worth of lithium AA batteries, set them up and waited a week. Well the week goes by and i pull all of my cameras and bring them home. 1 by 1 i take out the cards and check them to make sure theyre all taking pics properly, see how the shutter speed is blah blah. Well turns out 6 of them worked fantastic, by far the best pics ive ever seen from a camera, however, the other 4 filled up my SD cards in about 4 hours. Took over 1500 pictures in 4 hours of nothing. So i looked online about the problem and i find out that some of them need a software update because they have "runaway cam syndrome" Which means they take pics non stop. So i did the update on the other 4 and since have worked flawless.

Moultrie M80.... Well i got one of these little guys as a gift last year when they first came out. I set one up and was nothing but impressed. The trigger speed seems much faster than my bushnells and the night time pics are great. Daytime as well. The other thing i noticed when i tested them in my yard is the range of the pics. It will snap pics out to about 75 ft wich is much efarther than the factory box says. All in all they are my favorite cameras for the price by far, out perform my bushnells at a much cheaper price.

If you have the money then go for a reconyx, i really cant describe the differences because reconyx is like no other camera. Its like Toyota vs. Ferrari, barska vs. Swarvoski, hand auger vs. power auger, you get the point. Reconyx definitely did it right.

All i say is do your research on them, my opinion is go with a moultrie m80 if you want a cheaper camera, with great quality and features. They have great trigger and shutter speed, awesome picture quality both day and night and are reliable. Also if you shop around or wait a little while they usually go on sale pretty often. Ive seen them on sale for 119.99 a few times. Cant beat that price for an awesome camera.

WarYote.


----------



## ScopinYotes

Sounds like you could get me a pretty good deal on a camera..hahahah I'm just kidding. But in all seriousness, thank you waryotes. I really appreciate your in-depth opinion. This will definitely help me out a lot with my decision.


----------



## hassell

Yes thanks for the in-depth report, very helpful.


----------



## 220swift

Good write up WarYote!!


----------



## WarYote

Thanks guys just trying to help!

Scorpionyotes, I could go on and on with this subject and get way more in depth on a camera and help you choose as i didnt even cover half of it. There will be certain things you want in a camera if your looking to capture coyotes on cam. I shouldve asked what your using it for first considering youll want certain features for coyotes.

1) Good ir flash and range-Why? because most of your yote pics are going to be during the night. Some cameras and more geared towards daylight pics (even though they say they are great for at night) Alot of times you can tell by the amount of IR bulbs (more=bright) The moultries and reconyx have the best night time pics in my opinion. With wildgame, bushnell, spypoint, cuddeback sometimes get washed out pics. Which is basically an all white picture, or the animal and its surroundings are bright white. It doesnt happen all the time but it will happen. Another thing to look for is a faster trigger/shutter speed. Unless you know where the den is and can put the camera watching it, theyre usually on the move at night so youll want to capture the pic before theyre out of sight. Another good thing about a faster trigger speed is that the pics wont get blurred out as it takes a pic of a moving animal. Slower shutter speeds tend to streak because the shutter is closing too slow and its capturing the animal as its moving. (almost looks like ghosts following behind it)

If you have any questions pm me or ask

WarYote


----------



## ScopinYotes

Once again WarYote, thank you very much! You obviously know what you're talking about with these trail cams. I will pm you if I come up with any more questions. Much appreciated.


----------



## Antlerz22

Thx for the in depth write up, now I know which to buy.


----------



## sos1inmesa

WarYote, Thanks for all the info!!!









As the Reconyx is more than I could spend on a game cam, the Moultrie is more in my budget. Is there much difference bettween the moultrie M80 and M100, as far as features and quality goes?

How often do "you" check your cams?

I haven't done a lot of research, but does anyone make a game cam where the images can be viewed instantly online, without having to go get the unit and plug it in (you know if they don't now, they will one day)?


----------



## fr3db3ar

Nice writeup. We need more write ups like this from people with extensive experience with different hunting tools.

Thanks for the report. It's very helpful to someone like me who still doesn't own a single trail cam.


----------



## glenway

WarYote is spot on! I discussed trailcams with Les Davenport from Illinois and he concluded emphatically that Reconyx is by far the best. He is *not *being paid by anybody to spin their products, either.

As a matter of fact, he was on his way to do a presentation on the subject at the Michigan Deer and Turkey Expo to tell those in attendance of his study.

Yes, they cost more. He told me stories that I'd rather not repeat about certain hunting celebrities that are paid spokesmen for other brands but use Reconyx. Davenport's tests included setting up all major brands (I think it was 8 of them) side-by-side in the field. Reconyx is the bottom line.

I have had two Bushnell models totally fail from moisture inside. I also purchased a Stealth model and it would lose power in the field and shut off by itself. Replacing batteries did not help, either. And, this piece of garbage was brand new!


----------



## loic

so, black flash or no black flash ?


----------



## loic

just found this, big differences between the camera...

https://www.trailcampro.com/flashrangetest.aspx


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Ioic


----------



## loic

Thanks, Sry I didn't do a proper intro...

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sos1inmesa

Welcome to PT loic, and good find on that link.


----------



## loic

I found the link AFTER I ordered mine.. oh well....LOL


----------



## 220swift

Welcome to PT, thanks for the link. Good info.


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> I have a Wildgame Innovations 8.0 IR I believe.100 bucks. Takes beautiful pictures.


It sure does buddy.

Welcome to PT loic.


----------



## 220swift

I have two cheapies  and two good Stealth Cam's. The Stealth Cam's pictures are very good with very good trigger speed.


----------



## loic

thanks for the warm welcome, I finally posted in the newby section...lol


----------



## loic

the cam I ordered is the Moultrie M-80 black, I'll post how it works in about a week or so..


----------



## sos1inmesa

loic said:


> the cam I ordered is the Moultrie M-80 black, I'll post how it works in about a week or so..


Look forward to it.


----------



## Mattuk

loic said:


> thanks for the warm welcome, I finally posted in the newby section...lol


Your welcome, glad you joined us here.


----------



## WarYote

sos1inmesa said:


> WarYote, Thanks for all the info!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the Reconyx is more than I could spend on a game cam, the Moultrie is more in my budget. Is there much difference bettween the moultrie M80 and M100, as far as features and quality goes?
> 
> How often do "you" check your cams?
> 
> I haven't done a lot of research, but does anyone make a game cam where the images can be viewed instantly online, without having to go get the unit and plug it in (you know if they don't now, they will one day)?


Sorry its been so long since ive been on to answer!

The only difference i know of between the m80 and m100 is the m100 has a 6mp camera vs the 5mp on the m80. I beleive the big difference in money between them is that the m100 has a lcd screen to view pics right on the camera. Which i dont think is necessary at all. When you set/check a cam you want to get out of there asap so you dont disturb the area or leave a scent trail. I always have 2 sd cards for every cam i have set up so when i pull one card to check it, i put a new one in and can leave right away and check all the sd cards at home.

As far as how often i check them it really depends. I have alot of land to hunt and i dont like to go and disturb it often. I set my cams up in april to watch for antler growth and usually check them every 3 weeks to a month up until bow season. I dont move my cams around too much because i already know the heavy traffic areas. Sometimes a runway will move 10-20 yards in a different direction which is easy enough to move. Once bow season starts i will check whatever cameras i walk by on my way to or from that particular stand. (usually will check every camera every 5-7 days.) Once October hits i will check even more often but being extremly cautious with scent and the times im disturbing the area. (to prepare for halloween weekend, the kick off for lots of deer activity around here) I will continue checking almost every time out, usually will hunt 4-5 days a week thru late oct-mid nov. For coyote hunting i will check the cams every time i go to that particular property.

And about viewing them online, I know that moultrie makes a wireless unit you plug into your camera that will send pics to your phone or email. I think its called the game spy connect. Its a pay as you go kinda deal, i havent looked into it too much and couldnt tell you too much information in the unit. But i have heard it was pretty nice. I hope the info helps, again i apologize for taking so long to post back.


----------



## loic

I tried the moultrie, so far it looks good. I use it in the desert, last time we had high winds and i got 131 pictures of moving cactus/yucca.....

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22

loic said:


> I tried the moultrie, so far it looks good. I use it in the desert, last time we had high winds and i got 131 pictures of moving cactus/yucca.....
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


 Ha.... the yotes have adapted a new camoflage technique, and it found its first victm--131 times no less LOL


----------



## loic

Antlerz22 said:


> Ha.... the yotes have adapted a new camoflage technique, and it found its first victm--131 times no less LOL


LOL, somebody got them the multicam fur....

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic

2 days ago, I went and put it somewhere else, ill go pick it up tomorrow evening or Sunday am. Hopefully ill get something this time..

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic

I just pick it up today, opened it to turn it off to find nothing on the display.. turned it off and back on, nothing, I thought the battery went dead.the camera was in the desert for 5 days and thought that maybe it just took a bunch of pictures (we had again some high wind 2 ddays ago. put the memory in the pc, and got a total of....3 pictures....when I set it up and walked away. I do not know what happened. I just check the camera, was about to replace the baterry, but then I tried again to turn it on and it did.....
so I have no clue what happened. I just put the camera in the living room and I'll see if it stays on , take pics or just shut off.....

I was expecting some nice pics today...


----------



## WarYote

loic said:


> I tried the moultrie, so far it looks good. I use it in the desert, last time we had high winds and i got 131 pictures of moving cactus/yucca.....
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Try turning the sensitivity down on the camera, i usually put all of mine on the lowest setting so when its windy it doesnt take run away pictures. (Altho my m80 is at normal settings right now and is/has been working great) Also i always make sure to put the camera in an area where there is nothing within about 15 feet that will trip the sensor in high winds.


----------



## loic

I'll try that, thanks.
I check the camera, it was giving me a "card lock" message, I removed the memory card but was not on the lock position.. I removed the battery pack, and found that a battery leacked...grrrrrr.
All battery were new but I had 2 energizer and the rest Duracell copper top, it seem that 1 Duracell leaked. I looked on line and some are saying that mixing brands may increase the risks of a battery leaking.. ill clean it up and try to see if it happen again or not.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarYote

If you can try getting the energizer lithium ion batteries. They last by far the longest in my cams. And yes do not mix batteries ive had leaking problems before with them. I stay away from cheap brands and try to stay away from alkaline batteries. Lithium work much better for me.


----------



## Jonbnks

I currently have 4 Bushnell Trophy Trail cameras and 2 of them have the Feild Scan Mode that will take a picture at any predetermined interval you want. It will take pictures anytime it sense movement even if its not time for the next picture. You can set them to not take pictures at night to save batteries and SD capacity. I've been using Bushnell cameras for the last 4 years and I plan to purchase several more.


----------

